
HTTP Conversation Codes - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.seldo.com/weblog/2008/11/19/http_conversation_codes
======
ashleyw

        Person A: 200, 417, 502.
        Person B: 204, 503
        Person A: 400?!
        Person B: 402...
        Person A: 405, 200
        Person B: 206, 205, 200?
        Person A: 100.
    

Your really quite limited on what situations you can play out with HTTP
codes... :P

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Well, you see, the status code is just a part of the whole HTTP Conversation
spec.

You also have the request, response, message headers, message body, request
methods, etc.

The W3C CSWG (Conversation Specification Working Group) is currently in the
process of selecting members for a committee to write the first draft of the
RFC.

------
seldo
There's been a ton of interest in this chart, so I turned it into a poster :-)
Thanks for visiting, folks!

------
abhay
sounds a lot like rest for toddlers by mark pilgrim:
[http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/12/07/rest-for-
toddler...](http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/12/07/rest-for-toddlers)

